
Show HN: A Simple JavaScript Speech Recognizer - neverstopcoding
https://dreamdom.github.io/speechrec.html
======
ng-user
It would be neat if there was an Open Source DB that hosted all of the 'known'
words so that everyone using the tool can contribute to the growing list of
vocabulary.

